# ISO appetizer suited for white wine



## peeper76 (Nov 8, 2008)

Going to a dinner event, my part is to bring an appetizer that would suit a white wine great.  Kinda s****y party, but don't want anything too complicated, any suggestions??  Thanks.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 8, 2008)

i would think , doing something with shrimp would go well. nothing fancy maybe nicely seasoned on a cracker.


----------



## QSis (Nov 8, 2008)

Perhaps a selection of cheeses, fruits, crackers?

Lee


----------



## snack_pack85 (Nov 8, 2008)

peeper76 said:


> Going to a dinner event, my part is to bring an appetizer that would suit a white wine great. Kinda s****y party, but don't want anything too complicated, any suggestions?? Thanks.


 
Try a platter of different appetizer toasts, they are easy and elegant at the same time, like these: 

Garlic, Brie and Tomato Toast Appetizers Recipe at Epicurious.com

Toasted Blue Cheese and Caramelized Onion Sandwiches Recipe at Epicurious.com

you can also buy some premade toast toppers like hummus and jarred roasted red peppers or pesto and shaved fresh parmesan. 

Good luck.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 8, 2008)

I posted these goat cheese and roasted pepper crostini a while back: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=570267&postcount=1

They were a hit  HTH.


----------



## merstar (Nov 9, 2008)

These are excellent!

SALMON CANAPES

INGREDIENTS:

1/2 cup cream cheese, softened
1/2 cup smoked salmon, chopped
2 Tbsp fresh dill, chopped (I omitted this, since I didn't have any on hand)
1/2 red onion, diced
Dense pumpernickel rounds, squares, or quartered sandwich slices 

DIRECTIONS:

1. Blend the cream cheese, salmon, and dill.
2. Spread the salmon mixture on top of each round. Arrange on a plate and top with diced onion. (I sprinkled a little freshly ground black pepper on top). Garnish with lemon wedges and fresh dill.

Serves 6


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 9, 2008)

Outside of possibly anything involving sausages, salami, etc., I really can't think of any appetizers that don't go well with white wine.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 9, 2008)

These go with anything  

Prosciutto Flowers
Combine some minced garlic with about 1 cup frozen/chopped spinach & 1 cup of ricotta cheese. Add S&P to taste. (You could add some parmesan cheese or a sprinkle of nutmeg, if you like.) Thinly slice some prosciutto and place strips in mini muffin tins - lining the bottom & leave some hanging over the sides (so it looks like a flower). Fill each flower with ricotta mixture. The filling should look like the center of a flower. Bake at about 350 deg 10-15 minutes or until prosciutto is browned. The flowers should be able to retain their shape after removing from muffin tins.


----------



## Constance (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd go with the cheese, fruit and crackers...you can make a beautiful arrangement on a tray with apple slices, whole strawberries, small bunches of grapes, and whole cheeses partially sliced. 

I would include any and all of the other suggestions listed here, plus parmesan cheese twists made with frozen puff pastry, a bowl of fancy mixed nuts, and a plate of chocolate truffles.


----------

